# Lame Salmon Favorelle chick



## SocialWorkSarah (May 11, 2013)

Hi everybody,

New chicken mama here. I've got four chicks, Ameraucana, a White Cochin, Cream Brabanter, and a Salmon Favorelle. They are 1 1/2 weeks old and doing great except for the Favorelle. She is always by herself, usually in a corner of the brooder box. She pecks at the cardboard a lot and I don't see her at the feeder and waterer as often as the other three. She is almost always laying down. I can pick her up and she'll stand that way, and I've seen her run/walk, but she hardly ever does. She even lays down when she does eat and just seems lame to me. Her feet seem okay...but again, she hardly walks so it's hard to tell. She rarely interacts with the others. She was the bird I was most excited about getting her so I hope she's okay. 

Our set-up is just a very large cardbox box with pine shavings in the garage with a heat lamp on one side. It's been pretty warm where we are in Oregon during the day but chilly at night. They're getting regular chick feed, no treats or anything else to eat yet. Fresh water every day. No pasting issues. Pretty sure the temp is fine. Clean the water daily. 

Thanks for any advice or ideas!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Is she holding the leg up? Spraddle leg? Curled toes?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Put water and food at her end. Favorelles are very meek and shy birds, not very active. Very laid back. Give some vitamins in her water. If she seems week in the legs, vitamin B12 might help her.


----------



## SocialWorkSarah (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the breed info. I guess she really is just laid back. She just keep laying a lot, keeping to herself in the corner but is clearly eating, drinking, etc. Tonight I put her in the grass, just for a few minutes, and she walked great. I am totally new at this and don't know the breeds well so it just leaves me scratching my head. 

(Not holding the leg up, no spraddle leg, curled toes - nothing physically that I can see is wrong.)

I need some more feed in a day or two so I'll get some vitamins when I swing by the feed store. Thanks for your ideas and thoughts!


----------

